# glock caliber swaps, which models?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I understand that going from .40 S&W to .357 sig in a Glock 23 is a simple barrel swap. Does that work with the G20 (10mm) and the G21 (.45 ACP)?
GW
P.S. Sorry if this has been covered, my search skills are challenged.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes. Sort of.
Glock builds all its guns around shared components.
The G42 is a unique frame.
The 9mm, .40 cal and .357 share a frame-set. The 10mm and .45 share another, larger, frame.
You do have to use a conversion barrel, not just a factory barrel, though, because the outside diameter of the barrel needs to fit the slide. So with a conversion barrel, your .40 will shoot 9mm. Shooting .40 from your 9mm will also require a new slide.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I did a little looking on the web and if anyone is curious, this is what I found. You can do a barrel swap on a G21 from .45 to 10mm, on a G30 from .45 to 10mm, on a 22, 27, or a 35 from .40 to 9mm. There may be other possibilities, but these were what i found. Nice to know that I can turn my humble .45 into a 10mm beast. The recoil spring/guide rod setup will certainly be addressed. Has anyone done the .45/10mm swap on a G21?
GW


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Just ordered a LWD .357 SIG barrel for my G35/G4 pistol... YES!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Lee Hunter said:


> Just ordered a LWD .357 SIG barrel for my G35/G4 pistol... YES!


Nice! You should give us range report after you try it out.
GW


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

I have a 357sig barrel for my 23. Seldom use it.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

goldwing said:


> Nice! You should give us range report after you try it out.
> GW



Will do.

BTW, this will be my fourth LWD barrel. And my wife has one for her G19.

Aside from an initial, and oddly temporary failure to function problem I experienced with my threaded G23 barrel while using Magtech (40D) ammo, they all function flawlessly. My only other complaints concern the internal porting on my six port G35 barrel, which smokes up my front sight within the first five shots. And, it is claimed that the internal porting also reduces MV by 5-8%. However, due to the fact that this particular barrel dampens felt recoil and muzzle flip so well, my wife can comfortably handle my G35 as well as her G19.

The .357 SIG barrel I'm still waiting to receive is not ported, and is stock length (5.23"). With such a powerful 'bottle' cartridge, I concluded it would be wise to avoid using ports. And a 5" barrel would help reduce muzzle blast along with increasing performance... And, yes, I will be reloading the rather expensive .357 SIG ammo.

I will also add that Magtech/CBC has really improved the quality of their ammo recently. After field testing, I do know that Magtech 40D and FDJ40A tin coated monolithic HP ammo are first rate; in my humble opinion, of course.  In fact, their FDJ40A impressed me so much, I now use it for PD. The anomalous F-to-F problem I experienced with their 40D ammo remains a mystery to me.


----------

